

Which language is best suited for communication with computer systems and AI - akarambir
http://www.quora.com/Which-language-is-best-suited-for-communication-with-computer-systems-and-artificial-intelligence

======
billswift
All natural languages have their share of irregularities; I don't think there
would be much to choose from between them. See Steve Pinker's _Words and
Rules_ , then an introductory linguistics text on syntax to get a more
systematic view. We never really notice the complexities of language until
they are pointed out to us, because our minds are designed by evolution to
handle (or generate, if you prefer) language. There are still many problems in
formalizing even relatively straightforward syntax of everyday language.

~~~
akarambir
But still there is work going on and for most part scientists adopt English
for that purpose. Though it is most widely spoken language but it is also most
varied and irregular language because of its loose grammar and style.

------
Geee
That's a really interesting question. I remember one time when I actually
started to design a new spoken language which could be understood by machines.
Didn't get too far with that though.

~~~
akarambir
How was your approach with that? Can you elaborate.

~~~
Geee
I had some clear and systematic way as I recall, but it was so long time ago
that I don't really remember what the idea was.

